# Engine bay cover ideas....



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Right here goes. I have basically lost the Audi badge off my engine cover which now bugs me. I've looked all over for a replacement and can't get one the right size. See picture...










Now my thoughts are to take it off and possibly trying to fill the void left, sand and spray it. Now the sanding and spraying I don't have a problem with. My only concern is if the filler will be able to withstand the flex and vibration that comes from the engine?

Has anyone tried or done anything similar or any tips?

Cheers
Iain


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Scrap yard for badge ?


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Four curtain rings ? Only kidding


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

As above, no replacement for oem 

Have you tried a dealer?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

try ebay for replacement engine cover?


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Scrapyard for the whole cowl? Long shot but worth a try.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

You can't buy the badge on its own it only comes with the cover. I've looked on eBay and you can buy the complete cover but its way more than I would want to spend. It bugs me, but not to the price of a replacement cover. This is what had lead me to thinking of alternatives. i.e. spraying it.


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

the dealer can supply this no problem!!!! my mate just bought the badge on its own. The dealer might be trying it on!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Email Audi Uk Head office :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

get a decal printed to size ?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

gm8 said:


> get a decal printed to size ?


Try dmb graphics to print one. Or get an airbrush or spray can, make a stencil and spray it back on


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Tum te tum simples
Go to dealers manage to get head under bonnet or take one for test drive.
You get the picture lol


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Some good ideas. I might try phoning a different dealers and see what they say about the badge only.


----------



## jonny1718 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi I might be able to help mine came off but I polished the intake cover under the engine cover there for I don't need the badge anymore. You could have it if you like. Pm me


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice gesture there well done.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

jonny1718 said:


> Hi I might be able to help mine came off but I polished the intake cover under the engine cover there for I don't need the badge anymore. You could have it if you like. Pm me
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


That's fantastic. Thank you very much. PM incoming :thumb:


----------



## catoniasta (Sep 18, 2012)

Have you removed the lower engine shields to look for the old badge? I've found two this way during servicing!


----------

